# Kindle Fire HD Problem



## susan22861 (May 16, 2013)

My Kindle Fire HD froze when I was playing Words With Friends.  Only Words is frozen, I can get onto anything else I want to.  I have tried turning the Kindle off, have held the on/off button down for 30 seconds, and have recharged it.  Anyone else ever have this problem?  I'm wondering if I should uninstall WWF and reinstall it, but I have no idea how to do that.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan,

welcome to KBoards!

On the home screen, can you see the WWF icon?  If so, press and hold the icon.  You should get a pop-up menu that says "Add to Favorites," "Remove from Carousel" and "Remove from Device."  Tap on "Remove from Device."  If the icon isn't visible on the home screen, tap on the Apps tab and find the icon and do the same thing.  Then, in the Apps tab, make sure you're seeing the Cloud, find the icon for WWF and tap it do re-download.

Let us know how it goes!

Betsy


----------



## susan22861 (May 16, 2013)

Betsy,

That worked like a charm!  Thanks so much.  I couldn't believe how easy it was!  

Susan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great,

glad we could help!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've noticed that happens for me sometimes too. . . .sometimes it can be fixed by going to more and applications and installed applications, finding WWF and forcing a stop. it'll warn you you might lose data, but I've never done. . . . I think the hiccup is in the connection -- needed to get new ads for you -- and not in the app itself.


----------

